

Show HN: The Little Book - quarterto
http://blog.153.io/Little-Book

======
jamessb
For some reason (at least using Firefox on 32.0.1 on OS X 10.9.4) this prints
with the grid of pages landscape. If it were rotated 90 degrees (printed in
the other orientation) then each page could be made larger.

~~~
quarterto
Printing the grid landscape is the intended behaviour. It should look like
[https://rawgit.com/quarterto/Little-
Book/83d1a850cff195ce62e...](https://rawgit.com/quarterto/Little-
Book/83d1a850cff195ce62ed6d98bad30abebb53d2b2/index.html).

How would printing it portrait allow larger pages? The pages are each an 8th
of a sheet, it's physically impossible to get them any larger :)

EDIT: unless you mean it prints a reduced size landscape version on a portrait
screen, in which case I have no control over that AFAIK. Change it to
landscape in your print settings (and turn off any margins if you can).

